

BI for the under 40 crowd - mrosas
http://www.looker.com/news/bi-under-40-crowd-why-are-so-many-young-data-analysts-hand-coding-sql

======
kldavenport
It's hard to find a BI solution that has kept up with all the pure analytics
platforms. I'm really interested in what RStudio is doing with Shiny.

------
greenlakejake
What's BI?

